# Buckeye Duck



## TMAC (Mar 4, 2016)

Had a request for a buckeye duck call so I cast some in green alumilite. Single reed tone board is cocobolo. Finish is 50/50 mix of Spar and mineral spirits.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 4, 2016)

beautiful call tim I got to get one like that from you this year sometime

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2016)

Dayyyummm - Nice call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yep, good looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2016)

Sweet lookin call Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 5, 2016)

Sweet.


----------



## rockb (Mar 5, 2016)

A work of art Tim........beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 6, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> beautiful call tim I got to get one like that from you this year sometime


When the turkey season rush is over I'll get you fixed up my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

great call Tim. Tony


----------

